# MoneyFish - Irish Money Comparison site



## moneyfish (22 Nov 2007)

Hi Folks,

My friend Kevin and I have just launched a new money comparison website for the Irish market www.moneyfish.ie we currently cover the four main products, 1) Credit Cards, 2) Current Accounts, 3) Loans & 4) Savings and we’ll be adding more products and functionality like forums and calculators at a later stage like mortgages etc., but just to get the site out there we focused on the basics. We have strived to keep the site as simple as possible.

We’d love to hear your feed back good or bad!

Thanks

Peter

peter@moneyfish.ie & kevin@moneyfish.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Nov 2007)

I think that the idea is good, but the delivery is poor.

I appreciate that you might need advertising to fund the site, but you should not have an ad incorporated within the list. It will not be obvious to everyone that this is an advertiser. They will see it at the top of the list and think it's a best buy. 

Not everyone will notice that you can sort by price. The default sort should be by price, putting the best buy at the top of the table. 

As it's a Best Buys list, you should include only about 5 in each category. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Nov 2007)

It doesn't seem to have any original content. It's all taken from the Financial Regulator. 

And where is the comparison for mortgages? That is the biggest expenditure most people have and where they can save the most money. 

Brendan


----------



## demoivre (23 Nov 2007)

Brendan said:


> It doesn't seem to have any original content. It's all taken from the Financial Regulator.



I agree. The major difference that I can see is that itsyourmoney.ie is a far more comprehensive site because it gives details of the various products as well as  cost comparison  surveys.


----------



## Sherman (23 Nov 2007)

On the credit card comparison section, you should have some details of balance transfer offers - e.g. introductory rate, how long it lasts, etc.


----------



## irishlinks (23 Nov 2007)

It's just an exact copy of itsyourmoney data -


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2007)

Brendan said:


> It doesn't seem to have any original content. It's all taken from the Financial Regulator.





irishlinks said:


> It's just an exact copy of itsyourmoney data -


Note that [broken link removed] and www.itsyourmoney.ie content is 


> © 2007 Financial Regulator. All rights reserved.


 and covered by certain terms & conditions including


> *Copyright
> *
> The copyright in the material available on this site is, unless otherwise specifically stated, the property of the Financial Regulator. The consent of the Financial Regulator is required before this material or any part of it may be copied or adapted in any form or made available to the public by any method and any such consent is conditional upon appropriate acknowledgement being given of the Financial Regulator's rights.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the research ClubMan.

Clearly then, MoneyFish has got the license from the FR. 

Brendan


----------



## z105 (23 Nov 2007)

and www.Itsyourmoney.ie ?????


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Nov 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> and www.Itsyourmoney.ie ?????


 
itsyourmoney is the website of the FR

Brendan


----------



## Star10 (24 Feb 2011)

*Moneyfish comparison*

Hi, does anyone know if the moneyfish website is an up to date source of credit card rates? Have checked a couple of them against the banks own websites and they seem at odds with the rates?


----------



## ajapale (24 Feb 2011)

todays question merged with existing thread.


----------

